# Primer before/after tinted moisturizer??



## Monica_r (Sep 7, 2007)

usually you put the primer on efter moisturizer and before foundation. but now when im using the tinted moisturizer instead of moisturizer and foundation, how is the correct way to apply then?






when using the primer after tinted moisturizer, the tinted moisturizer seems to come off. havent tried to put it before it though. (after serum, before tinted moisturizer)

whats your experience?

thanks!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 7, 2007)

Definitely put primer on before the TM.


----------



## angellove (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitely put primer on before the TM.



agree!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 7, 2007)

100% most definitely BEFORE the TM!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 7, 2007)

I put mositurizer before my TM anyways because im using the one by WnW and its really drying.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 7, 2007)

Primer b4 tinted moisturiser!


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 7, 2007)

It goes on before the TM...


----------



## Shelley (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with the others. Primer before TM.


----------



## Thais (Sep 7, 2007)

The primer should go before anything else... The only thing you canput on before primer is moisturizer.


----------



## aplmk8 (Sep 7, 2007)

primer before TM, because i think TM is very sheer, that when u put something on top of it, it'll disappear


----------



## Monica_r (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks girls! that was what i thought...! i was just worried about primer being too drying without moisturizer first. but ill give it a try today then


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Oct 28, 2007)

I read this post when you first posted it and now I'm going through the same thing.

I've just started using tinted moisturizer and I also use primer. For the past few weeks, I have been putting on primer before the tinted moisturizer (as per mentioned in this post), but my face looked really greasy. Today, I decided to reverse the action: put on tinted moisturizer, then primer. When I put on the moisturizer, my face was not greasy looking afterwards. I waited five minutes and then applied the primer. It looks good so far, but I'm waiting until the end of the day to see what it "wears" like.

Now I have myself another situation: concealer before or after primer.



I put it on before, just to see the results.


----------



## Brittvas (Oct 15, 2012)

have you tried using a translucent powder to rid of the grease?


----------



## Brittvas (Oct 15, 2012)

I would do a regular moisturizer than primer than tinted moisturizer, just to be safe and because you can never moisturize too much. Then use a translucent powder to set it.


----------

